# A reminder to the forum...



## eaeolian (Dec 9, 2011)

...two long-time members with huge postcounts got permabanned this week for thinking it was OK to ignore - or provoke - the moderators. To put it simply, we don't have time for this crap, and we expect the long-timers to behave better, not worse, than the n00bs.


----------



## Xaios (Dec 9, 2011)

I know Adam of Angels is one, which was the other one?


----------



## Pooluke41 (Dec 9, 2011)

Daemon Barbeque?

But that was last week..


----------



## thedarkoceans (Dec 9, 2011)

pretty mad,i didnt knew them but they are some pretty huge users.what have they done?


----------



## eaeolian (Dec 9, 2011)

Actually, Stealth just got two years off, but it's basically the same thing.


----------



## thedarkoceans (Dec 9, 2011)

yeah,Randy told me of this


----------



## Xaios (Dec 9, 2011)

eaeolian said:


> Actually, Stealth just got two years off, but it's basically the same thing.



Oh c'mon now, we all know that Stealth getting banned is because he's the resident chew toy.


----------



## glassmoon0fo (Dec 9, 2011)

You guys DO two year bans? Damn.


----------



## The Reverend (Dec 9, 2011)

The only thing I'm worried about is whether or not mods read what I write when I report spam. 

Also, it sounds like it'd be a no-brainer, but is there a way to appeal being permabanned? I wouldn't figure that there is, but I had to ask.


----------



## Xaios (Dec 9, 2011)

The Reverend said:


> The only thing I'm worried about is whether or not mods read what I write when I report spam.



I'm fairly convinced they actually take reports quite seriously. I've reported a few things in my time, and it never takes long before the perpetrator shows up in the Public Ban List for exactly what I reported, at least if it's a banable offense. I think they do quite a bang-up job with it.

So yeah, kudos.


----------



## signalgrey (Dec 9, 2011)

the angsty tween on the emo/screamo thread is gone for a while too, thank god. Hes probably shopping at hot topic and or rereading some twilight.

I kid I kid. The mods did well


----------



## SirMyghin (Dec 10, 2011)

signalgrey said:


> I kid I kid. The mods did well



They always do, All hail our moderating overlords!


----------



## MaxOfMetal (Dec 11, 2011)

The Reverend said:


> The only thing I'm worried about is whether or not mods read what I write when I report spam.
> 
> Also, it sounds like it'd be a no-brainer, but is there a way to appeal being permabanned? I wouldn't figure that there is, but I had to ask.



We read it, and I'd be lying if I said that the tone and language used in the report didn't effect how, and how fast, I go about the issue. I am human. 

If by appeal you mean sending a calm, well worded e-mail to one of the Mods to plead your case in a sane matter, then yes. Hounding us on Facebook, other forums, and making duplicate/troll accounts on the other hand are not too appreciated, especially when they're yelling (all capz) obscenities and insults in l337 speak. 

For the record, there are rare cases of a permaban being lifted.....unfortunately it's really yet to work out too well, at least in the case of the user being banned for outright dickishness/trolling. A few users who have created duplicated accounts in an attempt to change usernames and were banned have been allowed back, but they were users in good standing who didn't really mean any harm.


----------



## The Reverend (Dec 11, 2011)

MaxOfMetal said:


> We read it, and I'd be lying if I said that the tone and language used in the report didn't effect how, and how fast, I go about the issue. I am human.
> 
> If by appeal you mean sending a calm, well worded e-mail to one of the Mods to plead your case in a sane matter, then yes. Hounding us on Facebook, other forums, and making duplicate/troll accounts on the other hand are not too appreciated, especially when they're yelling (all capz) obscenities and insults in l337 speak.
> 
> For the record, there are rare cases of a permaban being lifted.....unfortunately it's really yet to work out too well, at least in the case of the user being banned for outright dickishness/trolling. A few users who have created duplicated accounts in an attempt to change usernames and were banned have been allowed back, but they were users in good standing who didn't really mean any harm.



Thanks for the info. 

I'm not planning on getting myself permabanned, but it's nice to know that in the event I did, there's a chance, however slim, of being able to join the community again.


----------



## Stealthdjentstic (Dec 12, 2011)

Xaios said:


> Oh c'mon now, we all know that Stealth getting banned is because he's the resident chew toy.


----------



## Empryrean (Dec 12, 2011)

Wheres the love guys?


----------



## gunshow86de (Dec 12, 2011)

Stealthdjentstic said:


>





Randy said:


> Also,* Stealthdjentstic* gets two friggin' years for being his usual self.


----------



## Stealthdjentstic (Dec 12, 2011)

Trollin' tha troll yo


----------



## technomancer (Dec 12, 2011)

Xaios said:


> Oh c'mon now, we all know that Stealth getting banned is because he's the resident chew toy.



 

As for the recent permas, honestly the guys that have gotten perma'd have also been doing the same stuff over and over and over and we finally got sick of dealing with it. If you're on your third+ ban then yeah, odds are the next one is going to be permanent


----------



## ZEBOV (Dec 12, 2011)

eaeolian said:


> Actually, Stealth just got two years off, but it's basically the same thing.



It appears that there's been a tear in the space-time continuum.


----------



## SirMyghin (Dec 12, 2011)

Stealthdjentstic said:


>



damn, its back


----------



## Pooluke41 (Dec 12, 2011)

SirMyghin said:


> damn, its back



KILL IT WITH FIRE!


----------



## Shi7Disc0 (Dec 12, 2011)

so much banning on this forum... I guess if i was a mod, i would ban the sh!t out of ppl too.


----------



## Stealthdjentstic (Dec 12, 2011)

Shi7Disc0 said:


> so much banning on this forum... I guess if i was a mod, i would ban the sh!t out of ppl too.



You might have to learn to spell first though.


----------



## Mordacain (Dec 12, 2011)

Shi7Disc0 said:


> so much banning on this forum... I guess if i was a mod, i would ban the sh!t out of ppl too.



The mods run a tight ship around here. I for one welcome the strict hand wielding the ban-hammer of justice as it makes the 777 forum an oasis in the vast desert of the inter-webz; this forum is more free of ignorance, racism, belligerence and all that other annoying shit internet trolls do to get their jollies on because of the lack of leniency exhibited by our mods.


----------



## Harry (Dec 12, 2011)

I haven't even had a warning, let alone a ban here.
Just have to wonder what people are doing to get banned, it seems easy (at least to me) to stay out of the way of the ban hammer


----------



## s_k_mullins (Dec 13, 2011)

^ This. 

I guess some people are just socially retarded and don't know how to conduct themselves, even in an online forum.


----------



## JStraitiff (Dec 13, 2011)

s_k_mullins said:


> ^ This.
> 
> I guess some people are just socially retarded and don't know how to conduct themselves, even in an online forum.



Its usually the other way around. Internet provides a sense of anonymity and generally brings out the worst in people. I subscribe to the firm belief that personalizing the internet will force more reasonable discourse. If i am ever to run a forum for some reason it will be required that all members link to their personal facebook accounts which are accessible to all members. I understand that some people are not comfortable sharing their personal information, but thats the point. If your name will be tarnished when you act like an idiot, you will probably think twice before doing so.

That being said, i think this forum actually has a really well behaved group of people on it and is managed quite well. I love being able to post about my MG without having the thread deteriorate to people going off about how horrible the amp is.


----------



## The Reverend (Dec 13, 2011)

Harry said:


> I haven't even had a warning, let alone a ban here.
> Just have to wonder what people are doing to get banned, it seems easy (at least to me) to stay out of the way of the ban hammer



I was banned once for talking about pirating (I was a n00b) and once for posting in a thread that was considered too stupid even for OT. 

I think only one of them would count towards a permaban, but once I got the lay of the land so to speak, I figured out what's acceptable and what's not. TBH, I wish all forums were as mature as this one. I can only see the N-word dropped so many times before I get disgusted and turn away.


----------



## Fiction (Dec 13, 2011)

^ I got banned for posting Barry White in a Highest Vocals thread 

I think we have a good Mod Crew, they're not too harsh and if you're just there to be an asshole on a thread (like me) you'll be banned.


----------



## s_k_mullins (Dec 13, 2011)

JStraitiff said:


> Its usually the other way around. Internet provides a sense of anonymity and generally brings out the worst in people. I subscribe to the firm belief that personalizing the internet will force more reasonable discourse. If i am ever to run a forum for some reason it will be required that all members link to their personal facebook accounts which are accessible to all members. I understand that some people are not comfortable sharing their personal information, but thats the point. If your name will be tarnished when you act like an idiot, you will probably think twice before doing so.
> 
> That being said, i think this forum actually has a really well behaved group of people on it and is managed quite well. I love being able to post about my MG without having the thread deteriorate to people going off about how horrible the amp is.



This makes a lot of sense. People seem like assholes on the forum, but it's not always because they genuinely are assholes... it's just because they feel anonymous and "protected" in a sense because it's the interwebz and we don't see them/know them personally. And they behave poorly.


----------



## drmosh (Dec 13, 2011)

Mordacain said:


> The mods run a tight ship around here. I for one welcome the strict hand wielding the ban-hammer of justice as it makes the 777 forum an oasis in the vast desert of the inter-webz; this forum is more free of ignorance, racism, belligerence and all that other annoying shit internet trolls do to get their jollies on because of the lack of leniency exhibited by our mods.



damn straight! When you see forums without tight modding, they go to shit so quick. Our mods are doing it right


----------



## MaxOfMetal (Dec 13, 2011)

The thing is, compared to the number of users we have, very few people are ever banned at any given time. In fact, the most I can remember seeing at once was about twelve or fifteen. Keep in mind, that's out of 2000 daily users, and close to about 5000 weekly users. 

As far as perma-bans go, there are less than 200 perma-banned accounts that aren't spambots. That's only 200 out of 40,000 accounts, and the forum being around since 04'. The greater majority of those are duplicate accounts, with some (as in at least half a dozen) rather vitriolic trolls who cared enough to make five or six duplicates on their own.


----------



## Fred the Shred (Dec 13, 2011)

JStraitiff said:


> That being said, i think this forum actually has a really well behaved group of people on it and is managed quite well. I love being able to post about my MG without having the thread deteriorate to people going off about how horrible the amp is.



Have I mentioned how much MG's are shit amps? So much that diarrhea is like the sweetest perfume. J/K 

Now that I made Straitiff feel good, he's actually right: it's anonimity and impunity that bring out the worst in people. I've been a mod in the largest Portuguese music forum for ages now, and truth is that only a rather minority of people opt to have unacceptable behaviour, failing to remain civil in the most unsuspecting discussion, trolling threads, or simply insulting people with diverging opinions for no apparent reason.

Things become interesting when you meet some of these "internet badasses" in person. So far, I dare say none of them were remotely like their explosive internet alter egos, and were usually quiet and mild mannered folks. Anonimity and lack of personal contact has a very strange effect on humans, especially in this day and age in which we're increasingly detached from our friends.


----------



## TRENCHLORD (Dec 13, 2011)

They really do a great job of "knipping it in the bud"

as they did with me. Which forced me to "straighten up and fly right".


----------



## Explorer (Dec 13, 2011)

Max o"Metal's numbers ring true. On forums where I've moderated, it was normally less than 1% of the users who were generating more than 70% of the complaints. *That's* indicative of a huge problem with only a handful of people, and so trimming that one percent helped solve the majority of issues, as some of the rest of the complaints was fallout from those trolls.

And, of course, once 70% of the idiocy was gone, it exposed the secondary tier of trolls, who then had less cover and were more visible. A second trimming was normally all that was necessary to require only warnings here and there among the stable membership, with bannings normally only happening among new trolls who came after things had tightened up.

----

There was one other forum I actually started and ran, dedicated to discussion of technique and composition. The rules stated clearly that the forum wasn't for personal discussion or off-topic items, but one person kept pushing the limits. I talked it over with friends, and one brought up a great point:

"Do you really want to keep someone who continually tries to find a way around the rules? If so, why are you going out of your way to be fair and to pay for someone who isn't being fair in return?"

I didn't want to be doing so, and so I sent the person a warning. The person posted publicly that she wanted everyone to weigh in about whether I was wrong (while spending my own money on the site) to limit it to only technique and composition. I replied that there were clearly other sites which would serve her needs better, that she kept breaking the user agreement she had affirmed when joining, I was requiring no one to use my free site, and then banned her.

And then the discussion of only technique and composition managed to remain on-topic, and I got lots of nice private messages from those who couldn't believe I had been so patient.

----

If you don't like the rules on an established forum, find something which better fits your needs. 

And, as I think SM noted earlier, I also happily welcome our Moderating Overlords.


----------



## Harry (Dec 13, 2011)

Explorer said:


> *If you don't like the rules on an established forum, find something which better fits your needs. *



Good post and quoted/bolded point for emphasis.
I just don't understand how people here have a hard time understanding that personal attacks/flaming are not okay.
What is NOT to understand? It's plain and simple to me.
Going into a genre thread you're totally ignorant of and talking shit (a member was recently banned for this and the thread subsequently locked too...you guys may remember this thread) is just not cool at all.
It happens again and again, yet people don't learn from the mistakes of others.
All these things that are blatantly obvious to me, I just don't understand how people don't understand these simple, plain as can be concepts

I''ll confess that I think sometimes trolling can be funny/people making threads about their trolling of other sites/other users can be funny.
The 2 year ban thing was an example of a well played trolling that made me laugh.
But people need to understand that almost all of the time, it's not acceptable and it's better left unsaid (which is something that goes beyond merely just trolling too) than risking crossing that line.


----------



## Explorer (Dec 13, 2011)

Harry said:


> Good post and quoted/bolded point for emphasis.
> I just don't understand how people here have a hard time understanding that personal attacks/flaming are not okay.
> What is NOT to understand? It's plain and simple to me.
> ...It happens again and again, yet people don't learn from the mistakes of others.
> All these things that are blatantly obvious to me, I just don't understand how people don't understand these simple, plain as can be concepts



It's not just obvious, but stated explicitly in the rules one agrees to. However, there have also been threads where people have complained about having cliscked on a user agreement which authorized a party to deduct a payment from their bank account... and then that party deducted a payment from their bank account. "Why did they take money in accordance to what I agreed to?! Why?!!!" *laugh*

I think the brilliance of the Public Ban Thread lays in it making the rules even more obvious and explicit.


----------



## HighGain510 (Dec 14, 2011)

The thing that kills me is when I see the guys who have been here for a LONG time who do things that are strictly spelled out in the rules as uber no-no's that get banned for doing them, return, then continue doing the SAME DAMN THING. Not only that, but after they finally get a perma apparently will whine about having their account re-instated? Dude, you've been banned EIGHT times... most other forums give you the "one and done" or "3 strikes and you're out" rules. If you've been banned eight times and they FINALLY perma'd you, consider yourself lucky to have received so many warnings and an idiot for not listening the FIRST time you got banned.


----------



## Fiction (Dec 14, 2011)

HighGain510 said:


> The thing that kills me is when I see the guys who have been here for a LONG time who do things that are strictly spelled out in the rules as uber no-no's that get banned for doing them, return, then continue doing the SAME DAMN THING. Not only that, but after they finally get a perma apparently will whine about having their account re-instated? Dude, you've been banned EIGHT times... most other forums give you the "one and done" or "3 strikes and you're out" rules. If you've been banned eight times and they FINALLY perma'd you, consider yourself lucky to have received so many warnings and an idiot for not listening the FIRST time you got banned.



Especially when they came back and insert Djent into there name


----------

